# Emacs gcc et bibliothèques



## Tominou (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je suis un tout nouveau switcher depuis mercredi  et je suis étudiant en IUT informatique. 

En cours de prog on utilise Ubuntu, et la commande gcc pour compiler nos programmes, et je souhaiterais utiliser cette même commande, mais j'ai des problemes. 

J'ai installé a partir du cd d'installation de Leopard gcc-4.0 parce que la commande gcc dans le terminale ne marchait pas... :s maintenant c'est bien elle marche mais je voudrais avoir a taper "gcc" au lieu de "gcc-4.0" car c'est assez long, et ca va vite me gaver je le sent... 

Ma 2e question est plus importante elle sagit des bibliothèques de fonction: Si je code: 
#include <stdio.h>
int main (void)
{
    printf("Hello world\n");
}

et que je le compile avec gcc-4.0 j'ai comme message d'erreur: 

test2.c:1:20: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
test2.c: In function main:
test2.c:5: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf

Je pense bien que le problème vient de là... 

Autre chose... j'ai recherché un peu partout sur internet pour mon problème mais souvent les personnes demandent d'installer un IDE ca facilite la vie, je veux bien les croire mais pour le moment mes profs ne veulent pas qu'on utilise d'IDE pour qu'on puisse comprendre ce qui est réellement fait sachant que certains corrigent d'eux même certaines fautes, donc le programme fonctionne mais il est faux... 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

Tominou


----------



## Zoidberg (28 Octobre 2008)

Ola,

Alors pour ton premier probleme tu as plusieurs solution:
  n alias que tu placerais dans ton .profile ou .kshrc ou je sais pas ce qu'il y a sous mac os comme fichier 
alias gcc='gcc-4.0'
seconde solution: un lien que tu placerais dans /usr/bin ou /usr/local/bin s'il existe et qu'il est dans ton path:
ln -s $(which gcc-4.0) /usr/local/bingcc
tu peux remplacer $(which gcc-4.0) par le chemin d'acces complet a gcc-4.0.

Ensuite pour ton probleme stdio.h, il semblerait qu'il te manque certaines bibliotheques de dev, mais encore une fois comme je ne sais pas trop comment ca se passe sous mac os je ne peux pas trop t'aider (est-ce que tu as libc-dev/libc6-dev (ou equivalent) d'installé au moins?)
Sinon tu peux aussi chercher ton fichier stdio.h sur le disque: find /usr -name stdio.h (remplace /usr par / si ca trouve rien), et specifier son chemin en dur dans ton code si tu le trouves.

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour installer un environnement de développement sur ton mac avec tous les outils GNU et compagnies, il te faut installer Xcode. C'est un environnement de développement très complet et qui fournit toutes les APIs nécessaires pour programmer ainsi que toutes les bibliotheques standards (C, C++, JAVA, Objective-C...).

Bref, renseigne toi pour Xcode, tout est dedans


----------



## ntx (31 Octobre 2008)

Ne jamais essayer d'installer gcc par soi-même, même à partir du CD de Mac OSX, il y a plein de dépendances dans tous les sens entre les différents outils et librairies. Toujours installer Xcode au complet, sauf si on est un pro d'Unix ce qui ne semble pas être ton cas :rateau:
Après à toi de voir si tu veux passer par le terminal ou par Xcode.


----------

